# Project/Paper Suggestions, CSE 4th Semester



## sizzlingsaumye (Feb 20, 2013)

Hey guys!

Looks like most of you are working professionals with vast knowledge.
I'm in CSE 2nd year and have 2.5 months of summer holidays.
Planning for an internship but IF I don't get one I needed suggestions for some projects for practice and experience.
OR a research paper(I have no clue how to write one).

I have done JAVA n C++ to some extent as subjects
AND
Python,Web-Languages(HTML,PHP,JavaScript,CSS) on my own(made a small website 
Android app development on the SDK(Currency converter app)
A small ping pong game in Java(eclipse)
(On my own, they don't teach enough in Indian colleges, MIT Manipal )

Some more suggestions would be nice.
Should I go for python or learn a new language or what?
Thanks


----------



## sizzlingsaumye (Feb 28, 2013)

bump!


----------



## dead.night7 (Feb 28, 2013)

Try for making web application that gets connected to database if you know sql, try to extend your made website to a web application by putting fourth whether, what you can automate some tasks by adding manipulating pages to the database. I mean, have use of your learnt programming languages to act as a middleman between the UI (HTML/CSS, Javascript, Ajax) and Database (probably mySQL), can be done using any languages Java JSP/JSF, PHP, or ASP, try to having it done on Ruby on Rails, coz thats very easy task called Scaffolding in that language itself. A typical data-centric applications are foundations to any Enterprise Based Applications you'll find today. 

Or if you are bored try to learn much languages or explore other people's applications by asking them what were the challenges arrived at their doorstep during such app Development?

Learning a language is a matter of not more than two weeks if you are just like going through the core concepts and have a fundamentals cleared which i think you have, so as said trying to have a database getting connected to your applications would be a daunting task for you currently.


----------

